# Why no mention?



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am saddened and a little disturbed that an expat from Canada living in Merida whose photographs and art has been in National Geographic Magazine could be murdered and body dumped on the Cancun-Merida highway two weeks ago and no mention of this horrific crime reported on this site. que lastima........

B.C. photographer found dead in Yucatan, Mexico - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I am saddened and a little disturbed that an expat from Canada living in Merida whose photographs and art has been in National Geographic Magazine could be murdered and body dumped on the Cancun-Merida highway two weeks ago and no mention of this horrific crime reported on this site. que lastima........
> 
> B.C. photographer found dead in Yucatan, Mexico - British Columbia - CBC News


It is horrible. In my case, I haven't mentioned it on the Expat Forum because I had no idea it had taken place until I read your post.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There was coverage in Mexico News Daily Initial coverage and there was at least one follow-up story.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Excélsior had a short article that day Asesinan a una fotógrafa canadiense en Yucatán It provoked some comments from readers. On the 4th something about her chofer being a suspect. Then nothing. Apparently another inconvenient story.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I've seen nothing on it from up here in the US... not even in "suggested" stories for my reading. What a shame!


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi I read about it when it happened - it was in the Mexico news aggregator TOPIX which is good for flagging news stories related to you topic of interest -e.g: "Mexico" - she ha was using a private driver - she had used him before apparently, she had hired him for the day to make the 70 mile (each way) trip - they have arrested him - he said the motive was robbery - I will not swear to any of that - its just to the best of my recollection


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Howler said:


> I've seen nothing on it from up here in the US... not even in "suggested" stories for my reading. What a shame!


I don't wish to appear mean, but the news of a Canadian murdered in the Yucatan would have little interest in the US. Perhaps in Canada there would be, hopefully, more interest. We have been warned many times about carrying large sums of money or wearing bling.


----------

